# Core i7-4770k running Prime95 hot. Is it safe?



## Arashi Haki (Dec 15, 2015)

I just install a new heatsink. I tried stress my cpu but the temp reach 100°C. I don't know whether it's safe or not. Did I install it wrongly?
Idle temp: 37-42 °C
Gaming: 60-80 °C


----------



## Nelson Ng (Dec 15, 2015)

Call for the Fire Brigade!!!

Joke aside, you should thoroughly review your setup (check your voltage, heat sink mount, etc). 

My i7-5820k OC to 4.0GHz is only max 68°C when on Prime95 (Small FFTs Test preset, ambient at 30°C)

Reset back to stock clock & voltages, then check your temp to confirm your heatsink installation is ok. If temp is too high, then suspect your heatsink. Did you use too little thermal paste? Etc?

If ok, then do your OC slowly. Increase the voltage in baby steps and ONLY as a last resort (a seemingly small voltage increase can result in a big power draw and temp increase). Try LLC and other settings first before upping the voltage...

Good luck,


P.s.: you still need to standby a fire response team


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 15, 2015)

Fill your specs.

To me bad mounting or crappy cooler.


----------



## basco (Dec 15, 2015)

which cooler and plz post a cpu-z screen or tell us how much volts its running.


----------



## burebista (Dec 15, 2015)

You have 3 cores with LOG in thermal status area. That means that your CPU was throttling.
It looks like you have a problem after mounting your heatsink.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 15, 2015)

for me it look like a stock cooler mounted, or a bad mounting of a aftermarket heatsink, tho i tend to go for the 1st option.


----------



## Arashi Haki (Dec 15, 2015)

My heatsink is CPU Cooler Master SEIDON 120V Plus. I don't know how much volt it runs or where to check it though.
But I just found out that the surface of my heatsink doesnt have any (or very little) thermal paste stuck on (I did expand it on the cpu). So I guess I try to reseat it. Thanks for ur replies.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 15, 2015)

These CPU's are built to run up to 100C on the stock cooler, if you're in 60-80 under gaming, I wouldn't be very worried...

A reseat might help, as a larger tower cooler should do a better job than the stock cooler. Keep us posted.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 15, 2015)

Reseat and check the voltage in CPU-Z. That's as hot as my 4790k on 1.45v with a stock cooler.


----------



## Nelson Ng (Dec 15, 2015)

Kursah said:


> These CPU's are built to run up to 100C on the stock cooler, ...



That's the thermal limit and the CPU has to throttle itself to keep from burning up ...


----------



## vega22 (Dec 15, 2015)

the speed being 2600mhz also shows the throttling.

this is why haswells needed better tim....

i would read about your bios and test your oc to get lowest voltage needed as performance tanks like a bitch if you throttle.


----------



## alucasa (Dec 15, 2015)

Even my CPU with 1U height heatsink does not go over 80c while rendering on 8 threads for hours...

You've got issues, OP. I'd try reinstalling CPU heatsink first.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 15, 2015)

That is definitely way too hot, the CPU is throttling due to the heat, which is a bad thing.

The Seidon 120V isn't the greatest cooler, it is only ever so slightly better than a Hyper 212 Evo.  But you shouldn't be hitting throttling temps.

I think a re-seat is definitely the first place to start.  And make sure to clean the old paste off the cooler and the processor using 70% or more Isopropyl Alcohol(Rubbing Alcohol).

If there is very little thermal paste on the cooler when you remove it, it may not be mounted correctly.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2015)

What were your temps before the cooler swamp? Like others have said, it's gotta be a bad mount. 

It's not too hard to mount a cooler incorrectly so do that. I'd also say to clean off the paste when you remount it


----------



## xorbe (Dec 15, 2015)

Mine does the same thing @ 4.5.  But I don't use Prime95, so ... meh.

Oh, are you really hitting 99C at 2.8 GHz?  Yeah you can do better.


----------



## peche (Dec 15, 2015)

you can do several things….

try to reseat your cooler, also replace entire TIM on that chip, clean everything and try a new install of the same cooler, also take a deep clean on the cooler, take out all dust,


if not… you may delid the processor.. better temps for sure lad….

otherwise you can change your cooler for a better one..


----------



## Kursah (Dec 15, 2015)

Nelson Ng said:


> That's the thermal limit and the CPU has to throttle itself to keep from burning up ...



Exactly, it was designed to not fail at the range up to that temp...where it will (very effectively) throttle itself, but at a lesser extent that previous generation CPU's...where Haswell/Devil's Canyon CPU's do a lesser throttle extent because they can handle up to 100C without burning up. I've tested this quite a bit in the years I've been on Haswell and Devil's Canyon. And in my tests and experience , the stock cooling allows the CPU to go up to the thermal throttle limit under heavier stress loads, if Intel was worried about this being an issue, they'd have included better cooling in the first place, which is what I originally said in far fewer words.


----------



## Arashi Haki (Dec 16, 2015)

I've tried about 5-6 times re-installing the heatsink, I'm pretty sure i did correctly every steps on youtube. And it's still to hot when i run prime95. I don't know what to do now 
About the voltages, I saw in BIOS the CPU Input voltage is around 1.7


----------



## xvi (Dec 16, 2015)

What thermal paste are you using?


Arashi Haki said:


> I'm pretty sure i did correctly every steps on youtube


----------



## Arashi Haki (Dec 16, 2015)

xvi said:


> What thermal paste are you using?


I used thermal paste coming along with Cooler Master Seidon 120v, it's inside the box.


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 16, 2015)

Arashi Haki said:


> I've tried about 5-6 times re-installing the heatsink, I'm pretty sure i did correctly every steps on youtube. And it's still to hot when i run prime95. I don't know what to do now
> About the voltages, I saw in BIOS the CPU Input voltage is around 1.7


1.7 volts is way to much set it to 1.2v even on AUTO it should be around 1.15/1.25 stop testing first set the correct voltage or u will butn ur cpu


----------



## R00kie (Dec 16, 2015)

arnoo1 said:


> 1.7 volts is way to much set it to 1.2v even on AUTO it should be around 1.15/1.25 stop testing first set the correct voltage or u will butn ur cpu


He's talking about the input voltage, not the one that is going to the cpu.


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2015)

why you dont delid? you have everything... just buy a tube of coolab and try a delid... temps are going to lower a lot....


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 16, 2015)

Im going to go ahead and say I think it is either the pump has failed in that AIO or is not plugged in. This is if the CPU voltage is within normal ranges.


----------



## Arashi Haki (Dec 16, 2015)

arnoo1 said:


> 1.7 volts is way to much set it to 1.2v even on AUTO it should be around 1.15/1.25 stop testing first set the correct voltage or u will butn ur cpu


I set everything "Auto" in bios. I ain't trying to OC or anything.
However, after some adjusting the heatsink and re-apply thermal paste i get a better result. When I run prime95 -> Blend test. It's not as hot as before. It's pretty good this time.



 
but when i try stress it in "Small FFTs", it's still 100c.


----------



## Arashi Haki (Dec 16, 2015)

peche said:


> why you dont delid? you have everything... just buy a tube of coolab and try a delid... temps are going to lower a lot....


sorry i ain't expert in this field, I don't get what you mean.


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2015)

Arashi Haki said:


> sorry i ain't expert in this field, I don't get what you mean.


----------



## burebista (Dec 16, 2015)

Search youtube for delid vice method or razor method.
I bet your hearth will stop for a moment.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 16, 2015)

Arashi Haki said:


> I've tried about 5-6 times re-installing the heatsink, I'm pretty sure i did correctly every steps on youtube. And it's still to hot when i run prime95. I don't know what to do now
> About the voltages, I saw in BIOS the CPU Input voltage is around 1.7



Dont run Prime.


----------



## Arashi Haki (Dec 16, 2015)

peche said:


>


i would slice it into two pieces if i do that.
Anyways, apart from "Small FFTs" test, everything else is okay. So I shoulnd't be worried right? I mean my average temp. is around 26-30c and Blend test is from 50-65 only.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 16, 2015)

It probably isn't good advice to tell someone who isn't even sure if he mounted his cooler properly to delid their CPU. 

Give us a CPU-Z screenshot. The input voltage is fine at 1.7v, but your core voltage might be running too high. At stock speeds you should never hit 100°c no matter what you run.


----------



## Arashi Haki (Dec 16, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> It probably isn't good advice to tell someone who isn't even sure if he mounted his cooler properly to delid their CPU.
> 
> Give us a CPU-Z screenshot. The input voltage is fine at 1.7v, but your core voltage might be running too high. At stock speeds you should never hit 100°c no matter what you run.


Is this it? I don't know how to read this though.


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> It probably isn't good advice to tell someone who isn't even sure if he mounted his cooler properly to delid their CPU.


seems legit ... my bad...


----------



## burebista (Dec 16, 2015)

Arashi Haki said:


> Is this it? I don't know how to read this though.


Yep, that's it. It looks fine in idle.
Now take another CPU-Z screenshot when you're running prime95 to see your load Vcore.


----------



## Arashi Haki (Dec 16, 2015)

burebista said:


> Yep, that's it. It looks fine in idle.
> Now take another CPU-Z screenshot when you're running prime95 to see your load Vcore.


This is when I run "Small FFTs", temp is reaching 100c. 


 
When I run "Blend test", temp is only 50-65, but still the same result in CPU-Z as above.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 16, 2015)

Arashi Haki said:


> This is when I run "Small FFTs", temp is reaching 100c.
> View attachment 70091
> When I run "Blend test", temp is only 50-65, but still the same result in CPU-Z as above.



What temps do you get in actual applications you intend to use the CPU for?


----------



## xorbe (Dec 16, 2015)

Small FFT is much hotter than Blend.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 16, 2015)

You shouldn't be hitting 100'c at only 3.9 GHz and 1.29 volts. Did you plug in both the pump and fans? Is the pump working? How much thermal paste did you use?


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2015)

its hard to believe that with a decent cooler and thermal paste you hit 100C on a bench test… but runing a 120mm AIO watercooler getting 100c something may be wrong there lad, so much paste on CPU lid, unpluged bomb on AIO,  dunno what to tell ya … but something may be wrong there…


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 16, 2015)

^my thoughts exactly, something isn't installed/hooked up correctly. The 2600k I had with a Corsair H60 crunching 24/7 while OC'ed to 4.5GHz @ 1.35 volts stayed around 70'c.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 16, 2015)

What made me say the pump is not working was the 45degree idle temps on that AIO. Usually in testing, if I see that on an AIO, either the fans are not spinning, the pump is not running, or the plastic protector (sticker style) on the base was not removed. Demand of the test aside, you should be seeing higher 20s to lower 30s. Usually just a few degrees above ambient.


----------



## Arashi Haki (Dec 16, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> You shouldn't be hitting 100'c at only 3.9 GHz and 1.29 volts. Did you plug in both the pump and fans? Is the pump working? How much thermal paste did you use?


I just don't understand why there's different in result of 2 tests "Small FFTs" (100c) and "Blend" (65c). I don't have much understanding but still is it fine to work under this condition?
I've installed the heatsink for about 7+ times watching youtube. The fans are working i guess, I don't know if the pump is working or not since it's all black. I only use a small amount (like a BB bullet) of thermal paste and spread it over CPU.


sneekypeet said:


> What made me say the pump is not working was the 45degree idle temps on that AIO. Usually in testing, if I see that on an AIO, either the fans are not spinning, the pump is not running, or the plastic protector (sticker style) on the base was not removed. Demand of the test aside, you should be seeing higher 20s to lower 30s. Usually just a few degrees above ambient.


When idle, it's 20-35. I guess it's okay?


----------



## alucasa (Dec 16, 2015)

Like everyone says, something is wrong. However, it also seems like you will never hit the 100c under normal situation.

I wish I could take a look at your setup but that ain't gonna happen. You could just let it go.


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2015)

Arashi Haki said:


> I don't know if the pump is working or not since it's all black.


may be conected to motherboard header named "CPUFAN" ...di you connect every single cable from the AIO unit?


----------



## Arashi Haki (Dec 16, 2015)

peche said:


> may be conected to motherboard header named "CPUFAN" ...di you connect every single cable from the AIO unit?


I double-checked it. In bios I saw all the fans are working normally. I thought if one of them isn't connected it will alarm? I bought this new heatsink due to my old heatsink failing to start as CPU FAN shows N/A in bios (UEFI).
I tried working with Adobe AE and some heavy stuff but no problem happened at all.


----------



## xorbe (Dec 16, 2015)

Arashi Haki said:


> I just don't understand why there's different in result of 2 tests "Small FFTs" (100c) and "Blend" (65c)



Small FFT hammers the local cache / CPU is totally busy.  Blend hits memory a lot, so the CPU isn't as busy, since it is waiting for memory.


----------



## Arashi Haki (Dec 16, 2015)

xorbe said:


> Small FFT hammers the local cache / CPU is totally busy.  Blend hits memory a lot, so the CPU isn't as busy, since it is waiting for memory.


In other words, I made some mistakes while installing the heatsink like thermal paste problem? Or something is wrong with my cpu?
Sorry for asking so much.


----------



## xorbe (Dec 16, 2015)

I think you should find some help locally to more quickly evaluate what's going on.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 16, 2015)

Arashi Haki said:


> This is when I run "Small FFTs", temp is reaching 100c.
> View attachment 70091
> When I run "Blend test", temp is only 50-65, but still the same result in CPU-Z as above.



Yeah, 1.3v is way too high for haswell, that is your problem. You need to get into your BIOS and lower the vcore.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 16, 2015)

@cadaveca and I have talked about it before, and he mentioned that coolers like the 212+ just are not enough for chips like Haswell anymore. Especially if you have intentions of overclocking. While I don't have experience with a wide range of coolers for Haswell, Dave and crazyeyes do.

Also I don't recommend delidding to anyone. Youll likely kill a chip faster from delidding, then if you didnt, not from the delidding process I might add.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 16, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> It probably isn't good advice to tell someone who isn't even sure if he mounted his cooler properly to delid their CPU.
> 
> Give us a CPU-Z screenshot. The input voltage is fine at 1.7v, but your core voltage might be running too high. At stock speeds you should never hit 100°c no matter what you run.



+1 on the input voltage, 1.7-1.9v iirc is the safe limit. Check the Haswell Overclocking Thread @OP if you wanna know more! 

On Haswell/Devil's chips and cooling...I've had several 4770k and 4790k chips that hit their 100C thermal limit on stock cooling with no OC or adjustments to link core turbo boost, and all it took was BF4 or a CPU stress test (really any of them with stock cooling...). I totally agree with aftermarket cooling at stock speeds it shouldn't necessarily be hitting 100C. Now with that said, I've also had a handful of both of those CPU's not hit their thermal throttle limit with stock cooling and testing...but that also depends on ambient temps, airflow and the stress test being performed.

@OP Also look into trying OCCT, that's my utility of choice for testing the CPU, RAM, MB, PSU and GPU.  Also when you just use your PC and game, how are your temps? Use HWMonitor for Current Min/Max recordings.


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2015)

don’t miss out the complete topic about coolers, OP is running a Cooler Master Seidon 120V, pretty decent for having that processor safe, chilled and on some good temps,  and also as far as he said, paste is properly applied, is a decent paste [provided with AIO unit,] so the point here is that something may be miss plugged, or also not working,

we will make a list:

Cooler is pretty capable, 
Also thermalpaste is …. and the full unit is supposed to be well installed…
fans, well OP said that are spining, we don’t know so far that mucho about it …

this is all information we know,

So, Fill your specs here! for futher info… we will continue troubleshooting this…

also let us know something more about your cooler, your fans and the current Setup on them, 

Regards,


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 16, 2015)

Kursah said:


> +1 on the input voltage, 1.7-1.9v iirc is the safe limit. Check the Haswell Overclocking Thread @OP if you wanna know more!
> 
> On Haswell/Devil's chips and cooling...I've had several 4770k and 4790k chips that hit their 100C thermal limit on stock cooling with no OC or adjustments to link core turbo boost, and all it took was BF4 or a CPU stress test (really any of them with stock cooling...). I totally agree with aftermarket cooling at stock speeds it shouldn't necessarily be hitting 100C. Now with that said, I've also had a handful of both of those CPU's not hit their thermal throttle limit with stock cooling and testing...but that also depends on ambient temps, airflow and the stress test being performed.
> 
> @OP Also look into trying OCCT, that's my utility of choice for testing the CPU, RAM, MB, PSU and GPU.  Also when you just use your PC and game, how are your temps? Use HWMonitor for Current Min/Max recordings.


1.95 is save, but over that it can start popping chips.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 16, 2015)

I've always aimed for 1.65v when working with my chips...not allowing over 1.75v even when OC-ing. Generally I've been undervolting my 4790's with a little success.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 16, 2015)

peche said:


> don’t miss out the complete topic about coolers, OP is running a Cooler Master Seidon 120V, pretty decent for having that processor safe, chilled and on some good temps,  and also as far as he said, paste is properly applied, is a decent paste [provided with AIO unit,] so the point here is that something may be miss plugged, or also not working,
> 
> we will make a list:
> 
> ...


For some reason I thought the seidon was air.

My chip will hit 90-95c at 4.4, with only AIDA FPU test which is similar to prime small FFTs, and thats with 240 and 360 rads in a custom loop.

Granted it doesn't hit those temps at stock though.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 16, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> 1.95 is save, but over that it can start popping chips.



I already pointed this out, it isn't the input voltage that is the issue, it is the actual vcore.  It shouldn't  be going up to anywhere near 1.3v under load.  My 4690K does 4.4GHz@~0.98v, and my 4790K does 4.6GHz@~1.10v.

That being said, a large part of it is also likely just Prime95 w/ Small FFTs, because even with a H100i, it can cause my 4690K to hit 100°C.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 16, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I already pointed this out, it isn't the input voltage that is the issue, it is the actual vcore.  It shouldn't  be going up to anywhere near 1.3v under load.  My 4690K does 4.4GHz@~0.98v, and my 4790K does 4.6GHz@~1.10v.
> 
> That being said, a large part of it is also likely just Prime95 w/ Small FFTs, because even with a H100i, it can cause my 4690K to hit 100°C.



Totally agree man. My chip does like 1.06v at stock under load. So yeah something is wrong with his setup. Because he also shouldnt have to change anything in the BIOS if its been cleared and set to Optimized Defaults afterwards. OP either went in an tinkered with it, or BIOS is setting it wrong for stock.


----------



## xorbe (Dec 16, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I already pointed this out, it isn't the input voltage that is the issue, it is the actual vcore.  It shouldn't  be going up to anywhere near 1.3v under load.  My 4690K does 4.4GHz@~0.98v, and my 4790K does 4.6GHz@~1.10v.



That's a nice chip.  My 4790K needs 1.28v for 4.5, and needs tons more voltage for 4.6 and up.  I mean, definitely not all chips clock 4.6 @ 1.1v


----------



## Frenzic (Dec 16, 2015)

Don't use Prime95, it's a killer. Just use your PC for everyday stuff, that is the most important test. Gaming, browsing, encoding, what ever you do day to day, like Furmark with GPU's Prime will ruin your CPU. Prime will send most CPU's north of 90°C. You could maybe try a general stress tester like RealBench.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 16, 2015)

xorbe said:


> That's a nice chip.  My 4790K needs 1.28v for 4.5, and needs tons more voltage for 4.6 and up.  I mean, definitely not all chips clock 4.6 @ 1.1v



Yeah I know, but the point is it shouldn't be 1.3v at stock speeds.


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2015)

Frenzic said:


> Don't use Prime95, it's a killer. Just use your PC for everyday stuff, that is the most important test. Gaming, browsing, encoding, what ever you do day to day, like Furmark with GPU's Prime will ruin your CPU. Prime will send most CPU's north of 90°C. You could maybe try a general stress tester like RealBench.


I hate benching , I set some clocks up and some clocks down and always test my settings with some work, gaming or designing some craps..  I avoid to use them, CPU-Z has a benchmark, that will work for testing stability,


----------



## Frenzic (Dec 16, 2015)

peche said:


> I hate benching , I set some clocks up and some clocks down and always test my settings with some work, gaming or designing some craps..  I avoid to use them, CPU-Z has a benchmark, that will work for testing stability,


Yeah just everyday use is the best and most important test. I don't think anything you do will stress the poor CPU like Prime.  I only said RealBench not for the benchmark but for the stress test that's included with the program. It should give your CPU a good workout like every day use would do and not cook it. If it is running close to throttling temps after that then it may need some attention


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2015)

Frenzic said:


> Yeah just everyday use is the best and most important test. I don't think anything you do will stress the poor CPU like Prime.  I only said RealBench not for the benchmark but for the stress test that's included with the program. It should give your CPU a good workout like every day use would do and not cook it. If it is running close to throttling temps after that then it may need some attention


CPU's are made for being used... not for being fried.... 

Regards,


----------



## xorbe (Dec 16, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> It shouldn't  be going up to anywhere near 1.3v under load.





newtekie1 said:


> it should be 1.3v at stock speeds.



Color me confused, haha.  I am missing something here, some differentiating detail ...


----------



## Frenzic (Dec 16, 2015)

peche said:


> CPU's are made for being used... not for being fried....
> 
> Regards,


Exactly mate


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 16, 2015)

F





peche said:


> I hate benching , I set some clocks up and some clocks down and always test my settings with some work, gaming or designing some craps..  I avoid to use them, CPU-Z has a benchmark, that will work for testing stability,


For all of 5 seconds. 32m test in wprime, all 4 boxes checked in Aida stability test for 30 minutes to an hour, Realbench 5 loops, entire 3DMark Suite, 1+hours of battlefront and couple rounds of 1000+ ticket servers in battlefield 4 is what I do for testing stability. All different and realistic loads on the CPUs. With,varying memory load as well.


----------



## Frenzic (Dec 16, 2015)

Battlefield 4 will find weaknesses that stress tests etc. won't, that's for sure


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 16, 2015)

xorbe said:


> Color me confused, haha.  I am missing something here, some differentiating detail ...



shouldn't*


----------



## Arashi Haki (Dec 17, 2015)

peche said:


> don’t miss out the complete topic about coolers, OP is running a Cooler Master Seidon 120V, pretty decent for having that processor safe, chilled and on some good temps,  and also as far as he said, paste is properly applied, is a decent paste [provided with AIO unit,] so the point here is that something may be miss plugged, or also not working,
> 
> we will make a list:
> 
> ...


I guess i will make a video clip to show it more clearly. Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 17, 2015)

No.not with temps like that.
Try Cinebench and Hyper-Pi 32m
If your chip isn't roasted.


----------



## burebista (Dec 17, 2015)

Guys I agree that for 99% or users running stress tools is useless but in any circumstances his CPU shouldn't throttle with default settings and an aftermarket cooler no matter what test is running.

Something is wrong there. Dunno what yet. Seating cooler, thermal paste, malfunctioning pump/fan, bad contact between IHS and CPU chip.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> No.not with temps like that.
> Try Cinebench and Hyper-Pi 32m
> If your chip isn't roasted.



Hyper Pi? You mean Super Pi. Or wPrime.

Oh a modified superPi. Meh.


----------



## Arashi Haki (Dec 17, 2015)

burebista said:


> Guys I agree that for 99% or users running stress tools is useless but in any circumstances his CPU shouldn't throttle with default settings and an aftermarket cooler no matter what test is running.
> 
> Something is wrong there. Dunno what yet. Seating cooler, thermal paste, malfunctioning pump/fan, bad contact between IHS and CPU chip.


I guess you're right, I will try to reseat, and apply thermal paste again. Btw, I used X thermal-paste method on CPU, does it work well? I can't see anything under the heatsink. Other steps are logic but only this step, these were my first tries to apply thermal paste.


----------



## peche (Dec 17, 2015)

Arashi Haki said:


> I guess i will make a video clip to show it more clearly. Thanks for everyone's help


not ... fill your system hardware here lad ... dont know why is to hard for people fill some list....

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs

thats it ... no video needed


----------



## Moofachuka (Dec 17, 2015)

if your CPU isn't bent, then you're not mounting it correctly


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2015)

Arashi Haki said:


> I guess you're right, I will try to reseat, and apply thermal paste again. Btw, I used X thermal-paste method on CPU, does it work well? I can't see anything under the heatsink. Other steps are logic but only this step, these were my first tries to apply thermal paste.



No. Just do a half an inch line down the CPU then put the cooler on and allow the pressure of the cooler to spread it out. The die is a rectangle shape and vertical, so a line does well. Some do pea sized dot in the center as well and thats fine too.


----------



## peche (Dec 17, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> No. Just do a half an inch line down the CPU then put the cooler on and allow the pressure of the cooler to spread it out. The die is a rectangle shape and vertical, so a line does well. Some do pea sized dot in the center as well and thats fine too.


for intel core series i'll stick to centered thin line... also a little spread on the cooler... like tinting it! mostly with arctic silver 5 ... tinting is a must for killing curing time!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2015)

peche said:


> for intel core series i'll stick to centered thin line... also a little spread on the cooler... like tinting it! mostly with arctic silver 5 ... tinting is a must for killing curing time!


Its better to look at the shape of the die to decide TIM application method.

Thats also why I dont use arctic silver 5, not only are there better pastes nowadays, they also have 0 curing time.


----------



## peche (Dec 17, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its better to look at the shape of the die to decide TIM application method.
> 
> Thats also why I dont use arctic silver 5, not only are there better pastes nowadays, they also have 0 curing time.


thats why i said about center line on core processor series... 


Spoiler: see me naked!


----------



## flexy (Mar 18, 2019)

I am aware this thread is old, but I am replying since I think it's still relevant (if people run old Haswell systems), and I don't think the replies here are accurate.

It's known since Haswell(4770k etc.) came out that these chips run insanely hot. Mid/high 90s in stress testing like Prime or OCCT on air can be normal. (There is a reason why people delidded their chips, which by the way I didn't do because I consider the risk with delidding too high, but that's a different story).

Not only does Haswell like 4770k already run frikcing high out of the box, newer versions of Prime are also using AVX2 calculations which add even more voltage to the chips. This is why you're seeing 100C. While previously, OCCT and Prime95 etc. had been good stress tests, I think they are not any longer. They're really what some call "power viruses" which don't do anything ore than putting extremely unrealistic load and heat on your chip, like you would not ever see in real life. And if you won't ever see such load on your CPU in real life, why would you want to run these tools?

For Haswell CPUs like 4770k, there are better stress tests out which are still stressing your CPU good for testing, but without the insane temps that Prime etc generate:
A good one is X264 stability test, or ASUS RealBench (which also includes X264 encoding as a test), or the stability tests from Intel XTU.

I can run any of these fine, with X264 test etc. putting my 4770k near low 90s. in OCCT it would crash after 2 minutes (I have a bad chip and can't put more than 1.250V on it for 4.4Ghz otherwise temps will go into insane regions). Yet, my system runs absolutely fine now for more than 5 years. Saying: DON'T run pointless tress tests like OCCT or Prime95, unless you want to measure "how hot your CPU can get" <-- because this is essentially all they do. So run X264 stability test or Intel XTU, and just ignore OCCT, IMHO. Otherwise it will just drive you insane with the temps because Haswell WILL get fricking hot.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 18, 2019)

flexy said:


> Saying: DON'T run pointless tress tests like OCCT *or Prime95*, unless you want to measure "how hot your CPU can get" <-- because this is essentially all they do. So run X264 stability test or Intel XTU, and just ignore OCCT, IMHO. Otherwise it will just drive you insane with the temps because Haswell WILL get fricking hot.


Unless you're going to be spending a lot of time trying to find that mersenne prime


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 18, 2019)

You don't need to worry about temps. Modern CPUs are fully protected from harmful temps. If they run too hot they'll either throttle to cool themselves down, or shut down completely. The whole "are my temps too high?" paranoia is ridiculous. High temps don't kill CPUs(or GPUs, or any similar piece of hard silicon circuitry for that matter). Period. End of story.


----------

